# Worried about dog attacks while on a walk? Check this out!



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

India Stray Dogs - NY Times



> No country has as many stray dogs as India, and no country suffers as much from them. Free-roaming dogs number in the tens of millions and bite millions of people annually, including vast numbers of children. An estimated 20,000 people die every year from rabies infections — more than a third of the global rabies toll.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I was hoping the article might include some advice for keeping the strays away from your own dog. It didn't; just a brief mention of joggers carrying "bamboo rods to beat them away," and a description of a woman walking her dog who watched two strays kill it before her eyes. 

I guess no matter how bad you think you have it, someone else has it worse. 

--Q


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

That is no way to live...
But thanks for the article. I didn't know about any of that.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Hmm - Could make me rethink my ambition to visit India


----------

